# Help w/ Reverse Sneezing / Allergies



## hodgiebug (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all,

My little 1yo maltese boy is having some issues and I would like to see what you all think. One morning about 3 weeks ago, he vomited. He immediately started wheezing / reverse sneezing. I took him to the vet that day. He rec'd a steroid shot and antibiotics - the doc says that my boy probably irritated his throat when he threw up. He quit the sneezing for about a day, but it has gradually come back. 3 days ago, the honking / wheezing got out of control. I took him back to the vet. The vet noticed that my pup has lost some pigment in his nose and says this is a sign of allergies; HOWEVER, the vet says that the reverse sneezing (which came on suddenly) is just 'something that happens' and totally unrelated. Well, Dr. Google tells me that reverse sneezing can definitely be related to allergies. Anyway, the vet prescribed Temaril-p (w/ no tapering off) and says to stick to the same food for now. But, it so happens that I did switch my dog's food around the time this all began (to a holistic brand that is supposedly good for allergies). I am reluctant to give my pup steroids but am not really sure where to go from here. Should I get a second opinion? 

Sorry this is so long and if you read this far, thank you very much!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry your little boy is not feeling well. 

I'm no vet and know nothing about steroids, but I thought pigment loss was common in Maltese and not NECESSARILY a sign of allergies? Sometimes Bijou honks more if she accidentally gets water down the right pipe, and it is like an irritation that takes a few days to work out. Have you been able to stop the honking by covering up the nose and helping him open up his mouth to breathe that way? Others more knowledgeable will hopefully weigh in.....

Regardless, if you don't totally trust and have faith in your vet, I recommend going for a second opinion at a different vet. It was very difficult caring for my pets when I did not have the greatest vet. My life improved drastically when I found one that I never had to question because she was so sharp, quick and always on target...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

princessre said:


> Sorry your little boy is not feeling well.
> 
> I'm no vet and know nothing about steroids, but I thought pigment loss was common in Maltese and not NECESSARILY a sign of allergies? Sometimes Bijou honks more if she accidentally gets water down the right pipe, and it is like an irritation that takes a few days to work out. Have you been able to stop the honking by covering up the nose and helping him open up his mouth to breathe that way? Others more knowledgeable will hopefully weigh in.....
> 
> Regardless, if you don't totally trust and have faith in your vet, I recommend going for a second opinion at a different vet. It was very difficult caring for my pets when I did not have the greatest vet. My life improved drastically when I found one that I never had to question because she was so sharp, quick and always on target...


Great advice!

This same thing happens to Barron, when he drinks too fast, after playing or running hard.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

loss of pigment in nose has nothing to do with allergies as i have an allergy dog of 6 years and her pigment is perfect.

What are you feeding? It could be food if this started after eating. My allergy dog does not reverse sneeze and she is highly allergic. It can be reverse sneeze from allergies but having dealt with allergies for 6 years it is not a common thing. 

To stop the reverse sneeze cover nostrils and open mouth to stop it immediately. 

It is not a honking correct? Honking like a goose is different

Mine reverse sneeze when they get excited and keeping the weight down is important and keeping the excitement down like when you come home and they get excited we have to be very calm or they get amped up and my lucy has trachea issues and starts honking or one of the dogs will start to reverse sneeze.

I will post some videos of kennel cough, reverse sneeze and collapsed trachea to see what your thoughts are brb.

KENNEL COUGH





 
REVERSE SNEEZE





 
COLLAPSED TRACHEA


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is info on reverse sneezing

Reverse Sneezing in Dogs

Is your dog itching? If not it is not allergies as your dog would itch if environmental air borne type allergies.

Trust your gut if you think it is the food it probably is and if your dog was fine prior to food change then i would go back to what your dog was eating before this all started and stick with it. Was there any reason you switched?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is info on loss of pigmentation - the only thing related to allergy is not using plastic bowls and the dog being allergic to it. Are you using plastic if so switch to stainless steal or glass. 

Why is My Dog' s Nose Turning Pink


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh and vomitting will definitely trigger reverse sneeze as my malt never reverse sneezes and only does it when she vomits. The vomit gets up in the nasal passage thus causing them to reverse sneeze. 

when is this happening other than when the vomitting occurs? 

Is it happening when excited, after eating, after drinking or just out of the ordinary? This may help in figuring it out.

usually they give steroids for a few days and then taper off to every other day then off steroid completely to see if it comes back. 

I think you would have more signs like itching if this was environmental allergies 

If this is collapsed trachea then that is a whole other thing - if it sounds like a goose that is collapsed trachea. Check out the videos and let us know more info and we can try to help you


----------



## hodgiebug (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the help. I will try to answer your questions. I'm in a bit of a rush because I'm headed out of town...

Video confirms that it is reverse sneezing. My pup also did this in front of the vet and he confirms it as well.

I switched food because I wanted him on a dry, organic brand. This particular brand is supposed to be good for allergies.

He does not itch alot; however, about 2 months ago (pre-sneezing) he chewed all the hair off of his back paw, but hasn't really fooled with it since.

I only use ceramic dishes for water and food, but his dry food is stored in a Rubbermaid container. Could this be the culprit? The vet did ask about plastics....dishes, toys, etc. My boy does not play with toys because he devours them and has had emergency abdominal surgery as a result...I have to watch him like a hawk!

He has only vomited the one time since all this started. There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why/when he starts the reverse sneezing. Could he have possibly damaged his throat from vomiting?

Again, thank you so much. I do plan to get a second opinion on this.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You rock! What a great post!!! :thumbsup:



dwerten said:


> loss of pigment in nose has nothing to do with allergies as i have an allergy dog of 6 years and her pigment is perfect.
> 
> What are you feeding? It could be food if this started after eating. My allergy dog does not reverse sneeze and she is highly allergic. It can be reverse sneeze from allergies but having dealt with allergies for 6 years it is not a common thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

dwerten said:


> loss of pigment in nose has nothing to do with allergies as i have an allergy dog of 6 years and her pigment is perfect.
> 
> What are you feeding? It could be food if this started after eating. My allergy dog does not reverse sneeze and she is highly allergic. It can be reverse sneeze from allergies but having dealt with allergies for 6 years it is not a common thing.
> 
> ...


I lessened to the video of the collapsing trachea because due to the enlargement of his heart, Alex's trachea is collapsing. The guy in the video said that the dog does this all day long if he is not sleeping. I cannot say that. Alex has crisis. He can be all day long without coughing and suddenly he has an attack. When this happens it is worse than that dog on the video. 

With reverse sneezing, they also can vomit because they have to much mucus in their throat. We had that problem years ago and the first time it happened I run to the vet. I don't remember the vet giving him steroids for it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

hodgiebug said:


> Thanks so much for all the help. I will try to answer your questions. I'm in a bit of a rush because I'm headed out of town...
> 
> Video confirms that it is reverse sneezing. My pup also did this in front of the vet and he confirms it as well.
> 
> ...


I don't think that reverse sneezing is related to allergies. Almost all small dogs have reverse sneezing from time to time. My daughter's late shi tzu was not allergic to anything and had this from time to time. When this happens, close the nostrils and it will go away. Alex has no allergies and gets reverse sneezing from time to time. I can make the difference between this and his trachea. I think it happens because they inhale something at the moment. Or they get too excited.


----------

